# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات جوال ون اكس الHTC One XLl

## mohamed73

اتش تي سي اكس ال الجديد هاتف موبايل HTC One xl بنظام اندرويد ics 4   *HTC One XL*    *مواصفات اتش تي سي ون إكس ال - HTC One XL Specifications* الالوان
أسود
أبيض    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 16 GB
1 GB RAM
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 8 MP
كاميرا أمامية 1.3 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو HD بدقة 1080p     البطارية
البطارية 1800 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
نظام ايس كريم ساندوتش Android OS, v4.0
النظام مزود بواجهة - HTC Sense UI
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1.5 GHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 4.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
NFC
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 129 جرام
شاشة Super IPS LCD2 باللمس بحجم 4.7 انش
الشاشة محمية بطبقة Gorilla Glass
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 7.8 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100
4G / LTE 1800 / 2600        *عيوب الموبايل HTC One XL*
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية
لا يوجد خدمة الراديو
طبعا هذه تعتبر ليست عيوب وإنما نواقص بسبب رخص الجهاز     *سعر اتش تي سي وان اكس ال One XL - اسعار HTC One XL prices*
للاسف  السعر لم يصدر رسميا بعد بحثت في الكثير من المواقع الاجنبية ولم أجد  السعر , أحد المواقع قال أن السعر تقريبا 340 دولار تقريبا هذا غير صحيح  لان هناك جهاز مواصفاته أقل من هذا وتقريبا نفس السعر
بالنسبة للسعر بالدولار و سعر HTC One XL في السعودية و مصر قريبا ان شاء الله سيتم اضافته عند صدوره       *صور اتش تي سي ون اكس ال , HTC One XL images*  
HTC One XL   
اتش تي سي ون اك ال   
htc one xl

----------


## mourou

تسلم ايديك اخي محمد.دائما بابداعاتك

----------

